# Lets hear some stories



## bowhunter301 (Sep 11, 2007)

I think it would be entertaining to hear about times you guys have been stuck out 4wheelin. maybe even see some pictures.


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

I got my Toyota Tacoma stuck in over 4 feet of snow below Tower MTN this fall on a grouse/duck combo day. I had been staying on top of the surface the whole way up and then second guessed my self while going through a big drift and sunk when I barely let off the throttle. My dad and brother in-law both came up to rescue me but the Ford couldnt make the last mile or so safely and My brother in-laws locked up Toyota made it close enough that 5 long tow straps could make it to my truck but he would just break through the surface and not give any pulling power to my truck. We finally called it a day around midnight and drove home. The next morning I rented a bobcat and headed up to dig my truck out. After trying to get closer to where my truck was the snow got to deep and the bob cat couldnt even get out of its own way. The last mile to my truck we rode in on my dads trusty 3wheeler that has ballon tires. We dug a 50 ft long path to the road base and then packed the snow down to make a ramp back up to the surface. I got a couple good runs and was back on top and didnt slow down tell I was in less than 2 feet of snow. It was the first time Ive been stuck in quite awhile.


----------

